# Help what are these



## Kat frog lover (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone I have one tank that has been established for over 18 months housing green tree frogs and last week this started with a few bugs and now it’s







multiplying and it’s driving me crazy. What are these bugs on the wood and swimming in the water? I so scared .. will they harm my green tree frog? This is the wood in my tank which is a couple of mine the old.


----------



## Slew (8 mo ago)

Random critters and mites are completely normal in a vivarium, most aren’t a threat to your inhabitants. Your tank is well established, so they are thriving off the rotting material within the tank.


----------



## Kat frog lover (8 mo ago)

Slew said:


> Random critters and mites are completely normal in a vivarium, most aren’t a threat to your inhabitants. Your tank is well established, so they are thriving off the rotting material within the tank.


Thank you


----------

